# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Political Russian Textbooks

## Бармалей

Does anybody know of any Political Russian textbooks (either published in the US or Russia)? I am aware of the one written by Simes and Robin; it was good when I used it for a few days, but it's really expensive. Any suggestions?

----------


## MikeM

Can you specify in a little more detail what you are after?

----------


## Бармалей

> Can you specify in a little more detail what you are after?

 Basically, I just want a political Russian textbook -- vocab, grammar constructions, exercises, etc. I don't really know how to narrow it down more than that -- I'm NOT just after a book about Russian politics -- I'm looking for the LANGUAGE involved. I hope that helps?

----------


## MikeM

> Originally Posted by MikeM  Can you specify in a little more detail what you are after?   Basically, I just want a political Russian textbook -- vocab, grammar constructions, exercises, etc. I don't really know how to narrow it down more than that -- I'm NOT just after a book about Russian politics -- I'm looking for the LANGUAGE involved. I hope that helps?

 I think if you take any of the "Russian for Foreigners" kind of  books printed in Soviet time it will be full of political propaganda...

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by MikeM  Can you specify in a little more detail what you are after?   Basically, I just want a political Russian textbook -- vocab, grammar constructions, exercises, etc. I don't really know how to narrow it down more than that -- I'm NOT just after a book about Russian politics -- I'm looking for the LANGUAGE involved. I hope that helps?   I think if you take any of the "Russian for Foreigners" kind of  books printed in Soviet time it will be full of political propaganda...

 I think you misunderstood -- I'm not after a Russian textbook that has political messages, I'm after a Russian textbook that teaches you how to create political messages, in a sense. How do you say for instance, "Russia has two legislative houses -- the Duma and the FC" or "The countries met at the UN to negotiate a treaty on human rights" -- that's the kind of book I want...

----------


## MikeM

> I think you misunderstood -- I'm not after a Russian textbook that has political messages, I'm after a Russian textbook that teaches you how to create political messages, in a sense. How do you say for instance, "Russia has two legislative houses -- the Duma and the FC" or "The countries met at the UN to negotiate a treaty on human rights" -- that's the kind of book I want...

 No, no, I understand. Some of those books had a lot of this kind of stuff in them... But nnfortunately, I can't give you a specific title... If time permits I will try searching...

----------


## Бармалей

> No, no, I understand. Some of those books had a lot of this kind of stuff in them... But nnfortunately, I can't give you a specific title... If time permits I will try searching...

 Muchas Gracias, Senor.

----------


## milaia

> Does anybody know of any Political Russian textbooks (either published in the US or Russia)? I am aware of the one written by Simes and Robin; it was good when I used it for a few days, but it's really expensive. Any suggestions?

 Last year in Moscow I bought *Grani politiki. Uchebnoe posobie po russkomu iazyku kak inostrannomu*, by Volkova and Komissarova. The publisher is Zlatoust (www.zlatoust.spb.ru). It's not very huge (only 100 pages) but has enough texts and exercices.  This book not only covers the russian sphere, but also the international current affairs (EU integration, NATO, etc..)

----------


## Бармалей

> Last year in Moscow I bought [b]Grani politiki.

 
Thank you very much for bringing this to my attention. I googled a bit, and found the publisher's site with details -- it even includes about a 5 page excerpt in .pdf format. I know you have the book, but I'll include the link below in case others are interested in this. http://<br />
<a href="http://www.z...dia_id=110</a> 
I should mention, too, that I'm still interested in this question; if anybody else has any other suggestions, I'd appreciate those too!

----------

